# Question on SW9VE



## johnclark7886 (Oct 9, 2009)

I recently got a SW9VE however in my opinion the trigger is garbage...what can be done? The trigger pull length is very long and it has to be 10+ pounds of pull. In my opinion this is not conducive to accurate shooting. Can anything be done to the lenght and weight of pull. I am seriously thinking about just trading this for something else that is smoother. If this has already been addressed forgive me, I'm a newbie here.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There are varying opinions on this, but my only experience with it is from standing at the counter and listening to a discussion between a gunsmith and a SW9VE owner. 

The gunsmith was telling him that he would not work on the trigger because all of his previous efforts had been largely unsatisfactory, resulting in unhappy customers. There may be better gunsmiths, for sure, and some of them may produce good results, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some have sent theirs back to Smlith for a trigger job but I don't think it's takes enough off to do all that. You can use a Wolf spring and replace the striker spring taking off a little. But for the most part you pretty much need to shoot the crap out of them. THe Wolf Replacement spring can take of 1.5 to 2.5 #.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The Sigma is known for two things: 

It's a cheap entry level semi-auto of decent quality.

It has a crappy trigger.

If you can't tolerate the trigger, than upgrade to a better pistol that costs more.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you make up your mind that your going to make this thing work, then shoot the fire of it. Do a lot of dry firing and in about 6mons you will be a fairly good shootist with it. Time and practice is the only way to get them to work without some dangerous mods. Good luck.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I've noticed that my SW9VE has gotten better over time. The trigger pull is still heavier than most, but it has broken in nice and not as hard as it was new. 

Also a gunsmith can do a trigger job and that will help. 

The new generation Sigma is a good reliable pistol, and if you can get used to or work around the heavy trigger they are worth keeping.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

A friend of mine used to have one and cut the trigger spring down. It doesn't sound like a good idea to me but maybe some more experienced members can chime in.


----------



## TXShooter (Oct 13, 2009)

I have two, one for me and one for my wife. The triggers on both were terrible. They are both at LSG, the Smith and Wesson warranty center in Texas right now. Supposed to have them back by the end of the week. We'll see what they're like when they get back to me. The best thing is that it is a free trigger job, and does not effect the Smith and Wesson warranty! Smith and Wesson even paid for the shipping cost to get them to the warranty center.

I have heard that the Wolff striker spring causes the guns to be less reliable (the Wolff site even states that it should be used for competition use only), which is worse than a bad trigger if you intend to use it as a defensive gun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TXShooter said:


> I have heard that the Wolff striker spring causes the guns to be less reliable (the Wolff site even states that it should be used for competition use only), which is worse than a bad trigger if you intend to use it as a defensive gun.


I did a Wolff spring change in my 40VE...Even took another couple coils off the spring. I had thousands of rounds through it and traded it off to a friend that has tried his best to kill it I think. Still works fine.


----------



## TXShooter (Oct 13, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I did a Wolff spring change in my 40VE...Even took another couple coils off the spring. I had thousands of rounds through it and traded it off to a friend that has tried his best to kill it I think. Still works fine.


I'll see what mine are like when they get back from S&W. I may have to try a Wolff striker spring. 
I wasn't speaking from any first hand experience when I said that they make them unreliable, just what I have read on the internet. It's good to hear that yours worked well with it. I'm just afraid of screwing it up if I try and fix it myself...


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I love the shitty trigger pull on my .40ve. It's like having a Safety.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TXShooter said:


> I'll see what mine are like when they get back from S&W. I may have to try a Wolff striker spring.
> I wasn't speaking from any first hand experience when I said that they make them unreliable, just what I have read on the internet. It's good to hear that yours worked well with it. I'm just afraid of screwing it up if I try and fix it myself...


LOL! Man, I wasn't trying to sound like some keyboard commando:numbchuck: or anything. I Just happened ot of had one and thought I'd post my personal info about it. It's a pain sometimes to get ones idea across the way it's intended sometimes in plain txt. You don't get the luxury of voice inflection in this medium.

A lot of people will say this or that about the Sigma weapons and sometimes it's not as accurate as it should be with the unlimited wealth of second or third hand knowledge. And face it. The Sigma is not a target weapon. But it's not priced like one either. But you get a lot for your money wit hone if you're willing to put some time and effort into it. That payoff is a really nice weapon. If it wasn't for the _He-Man_ trigger the thing would be as good a striker fired weapon as anyone would need. But even if it had that it's an under 350.00 weapon in most places and that price tag breeds talk of them being junk too. I took a lot of crap for mine when I had it until I shot as well or better than some of those "better guns" I kept hearing about.

The striker spring thing is not for everyone either. I had real good results from the one I did on mine but I also did a few other things while I had it apart too. I polished any surface that had to move with another. That really just speeds up time with that particular weapon but I was able to get the pull down pretty well and I shot the hell out of it every chance I got. The only reason I got rid of it was it was a striker fired weapon and I like having an external hammer more. I also was getting rid of things I had a lot of in the same caliber trying to get down to 2-3 per. I still kind of regret getting rid of it though. It made a great truck gun.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't help but ask:

Why did you purchase the gun if it's trigger is garbage. :buttkick:

I am willing to bet it was the same the first time you picked it up. Did you expect a magic fix on the way home with it or did you fail to test it prior to plunking down the cash.

tumbleweed


----------



## bftiedt (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a sw40ve and just got back from the range tonight after doing the trigger mod to mine. the trigger pull will still be long be not anywhere near as heavy. i put about 100 rounds through mine tonight and not one problem even when rapid firing . here is the link hope it helps. 
http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/non-xd-other-gun-discussion-area/101197-sigma-trigger-fix.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> I can't help but ask:
> 
> Why did you purchase the gun if it's trigger is garbage. :buttkick:
> 
> ...


The triggers are not garbage. They could be better but most new ones are more stiff when you get them than they are later on. It's why people get triggers jobs if they want it now or they calm down over time. The design idea was to lower the chance of a AD. Seems some people think that with a 5# pull the guns are going to become self aware and the rebellion will begin:anim_lol:


----------



## TXShooter (Oct 13, 2009)

I got Sigmas back yesterday after having LSG do the factory warranty fix. They feel a WHOLE lot better now, but I haven't had a chance to go to the range yet. I'm expecting them to shoot much better now. Still going to have to shoot them a bunch to get broke in though...

I really gotta get to the range now, my wife gave me a Smith&Wesson M&P 15-22 rifle for my birthday last night!:smt023


----------

